# Pokemon Black and White 2 intro Footage



## Dynast_Grausherr (Apr 15, 2012)

​From todays Pokemon smash​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXPTDMP2PRw​beginning of the game​


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty cool intro, it's quite a bit like Heart Gold/Soul Silver.
Makes no allusion to any sort of villainous team though, which is interesting. At least, nothing obvious yet.
One particularly significant looking thing was the twisted light and dark tree at 0:26, this was a feature of the entralink on the first game.

By the way, Pokémon Smash also had gameplay footage, clips of the first few minutes of the game including picking a starter, walking around the first town and starting a rival battle. Look out for that too.


----------



## Dynast_Grausherr (Apr 15, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Pretty cool intro, it's quite a bit like Heart Gold/Soul Silver.
> Makes no allusion to any sort of villainous team though, which is interesting. At least, nothing obvious yet.
> One particularly significant looking thing was the twisted light and dark tree at 0:26, this was a feature of the entralink on the first game.
> 
> ...



ok added


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay then.

I just noticed, this game will let you name your rival. This hasn't been possible since generation 2.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 15, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Okay then.
> 
> I just noticed, this game will let you name your rival. This hasn't been possible since generation 2.



You can name your rival in D/P/Plat…


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 15, 2012)

finkmac said:


> You can name your rival in D/P/Plat…


D/P/Plat didn't have a rival, it had a spaz.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 15, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > You can name your rival in D/P/Plat…
> ...



Too much coffee…


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 15, 2012)

That new rival better be good.


Spoiler



Oh who am I kidding... GARYYYYYYYYYY! COME BACK!!!!! DX


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2012)

Is it really necissary to have 3 new USN posts about a different small part of Pokemon Black and White 2? Can't they all be consolidated/moved/something? It's getting pretty annoying/borderline spam.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Is it really necissary to have 3 new USN posts about a different small part of Pokemon Black and White 2? Can't they all be consolidated/moved/something? It's getting pretty annoying/borderline spam.


Yes, it's pokemon.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 15, 2012)

switch the rivals design with the man male, cause the man males hair is fugly as I don't know what.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

Female character = Miku

Also, related:


Spoiler: Very bad quality



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp3ZoP06Nwk


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 15, 2012)

I kinda wish there were new starters but it cool...its me and Ottaro all the way....and I actually like the male's design. I also wonder if N will make an appearance.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 15, 2012)

Did anyone notice (Hard not to miss) that Oshawott's Japanese name was changed? It was Mijumaru, but it looks now to be Mijuhana? Or is that a nickname? I wouldn't think that it'd be possible to nickname something that fast, but idk when you get the starter... More than likely a nickname but if it is changed, then whoa.

Oh and dat rival music.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Did anyone notice (Hard not to miss) that Oshawott's Japanese name was changed? It was Mijumaru, but it looks now to be Mijuhana? Or is that a nickname? I wouldn't think that it'd be possible to nickname something that fast, but idk when you get the starter... More than likely a nickname but if it is changed, then whoa.
> 
> Oh and dat rival music.


Why would the name change?
(For the record, "Hana" is "Flower")


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 15, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Is it really necissary to have 3 new USN posts about a different small part of Pokemon Black and White 2? Can't they all be consolidated/moved/something? It's getting pretty annoying/borderline spam.


Then we won't know when there is an update.
It's better than silly rumour threads.

THIS GAME LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

The intro looks nice, I'm liking the music as well. Hopefully in the next Corocoro they show the battle frontier.


----------



## boktor666 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh..My dear lord.. Must.. Control...Hype feelings. Ah who am I kidding, seriously, this looks very very good in my opinion. I can't wait to see even more info.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Snivy ftw


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 15, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Snivy ftw


I'm going to pick Snivy no matter how shit it is against gym leaders/E4/champ.

It is called skill.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 15, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Snivy ftw
> ...


I always pick the water starters, Oshawott!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Nope. snivy will kick oshawotts ass anyday.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 15, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Smugleaf will kick that wotter's ass.

Hey! I like Mijumaru too! (Although 'oshawott' sucks)


----------



## FlameTakuya (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notice (Hard not to miss) that Oshawott's Japanese name was changed? It was Mijumaru, but it looks now to be Mijuhana? Or is that a nickname? I wouldn't think that it'd be possible to nickname something that fast, but idk when you get the starter... More than likely a nickname but if it is changed, then whoa.
> ...



they named the girl main character in that video hana, so they picked a similar nickname for her pokemon, mijuhana. it's just a nickname....

so am i the only one who's going to name their rival heeheeheeroshee when the game comes out? XDD


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

Seems like its gonna be a Serperior, Zebstrika and lucario squad for me.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 15, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Snivy ftw
> ...




having to heal twice as much in a gym battle has nothing to do with skill xD


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 15, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Unless you train other pokemon.

Now THAT is skill.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 15, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Shiro09 said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Psssh, learn Ice Beam!


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 15, 2012)

Shiro09 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Shiro09 said:
> ...


Pssh... how about...

O wait.

But frankly speaking I hate the western names in Pokemon B/W. Cities, Pokemon...


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

There appears to be five different Kyruem designs...

Normal Kyurem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl.../646Kyurem.png
Black Kyruem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl...urem-Black.png
White Kyurem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl...urem-White.png
Sparkling Blue Black Kyurem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl...rem-Black2.png
Burning Red White Kyurem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl...rem-White2.png


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> There appears to be five different Kyruem designs...
> 
> Normal Kyurem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl.../646Kyurem.png
> Black Kyruem - http://cdn.bulbagarden.net/media/upl...urem-Black.png
> ...


Yes... the last two designs are the overdrive mode.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > There appears to be five different Kyruem designs...
> ...


Overdrive mode, Is that their new abilities?


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure, They said they called it that for the movie. But I'm sure it won't mean anything for the games though.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh i see!

Oh wow, look at the ocean, it's beautiful, never seen the water look so pretty on a Pokemon handheld game before.  Sooo graphics updated? lol


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



Nah, Apparently it's when Kyurem get's 'emotionally worked up.'
Official Nintendo Magazine


----------



## andibad (Apr 15, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Did anyone notice (Hard not to miss) that Oshawott's Japanese name was changed? It was Mijumaru, but it looks now to be Mijuhana? Or is that a nickname? I wouldn't think that it'd be possible to nickname something that fast, but idk when you get the starter... More than likely a nickname but if it is changed, then whoa.
> 
> Oh and dat rival music.


is still mijumaru, see on pokemon starter selection, is still mijumaru (ミジュマル). look on girl character name is hana (はな), on the battle used ミジュハナ. is just a nickname o.o


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 15, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


Read this quote from the site: 'That's because they were in *overdrive*. According to the Daisuki Club website (viapokemonblackandwhite.net), the Pokemon go into* overdrive* when their emotions are worked up.'


----------



## .Darky (Apr 15, 2012)

DAT FEMALE MC

I'm really beginning to consider playing as a girl this time...

EDIT: Does anyone find the song at 3:02 in the second video somewhat familiar? I'm sure I've heard it before.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Yes... the last two designs are the overdrive mode.


Reminds me of digimon's burst mode
The fact that reishram and zekrom have done fusion with kyurem reminds me of digimon too.
Also, 



heartgold said:


>


Does that not look like pacifidlog town from hoenn?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2012)

Black and White 2 are looking great. I'm glad that they expanded Unova. I didn't really enjoy the region in Black and White. It was too small and well _bland_.





Dewford and Pacifidlog confirmed?


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> Black and White 2 are looking great. I'm glad that they expanded Unova. I didn't really enjoy the region in Black and White. It was too small and well _bland_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so, because the Unova was way too 'bleh' than the other regions.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> Black and White 2 are looking great. I'm glad that they expanded Unova. I didn't really enjoy the region in Black and White. It was too small and well _bland_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are quite similar, I'll just go ahead and place a safe bet that it's new areas within Unova. 

There was never a cave outside the boat port in Deford anyway.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

But what is that picture supposed to be?


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> But what is that picture supposed to be?


Deford in Hoenn region?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > But what is that picture supposed to be?
> ...


But that's not Dewford, that's some fan-made map.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Doesn't matter it's exactly like Deford is meant to be, I've played it enough times, there is no cave that close next to the port.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


Huh, Dewford doesn't have this weird cave on the top-left, isn't entierely surrounded by stones and isn't made out of FR/LG tiles.


----------



## Judas18 (Apr 15, 2012)

OK it looks a lot like Dewford. Does it really matter that the map wasn't Dewford? No.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Actually the cave is located top left.  Yes the map isn't technically right, I was just pointing out there's no cave that close.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NC4gDY4OfAA#t=219s


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...





Spoiler











But anyway, even though there was no cave that close to the port in R/S/E, that doesn't prevent them from changing the map a little.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never caught a Regice? 

Yeah that's possible, but wouldn't everyone love a 3D remake of hoenn on the 3DS instead.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 15, 2012)

andibad said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notice (Hard not to miss) that Oshawott's Japanese name was changed? It was Mijumaru, but it looks now to be Mijuhana? Or is that a nickname? I wouldn't think that it'd be possible to nickname something that fast, but idk when you get the starter... More than likely a nickname but if it is changed, then whoa.
> ...


-> Explains my lack of Hiragana knowledge


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Hoenn was the best region and spawned the best games


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler










Island Cave was never in Dewford, though.

And having parts of Hoenn in B2/W2 doesn't prevent a R/S remake.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 15, 2012)

^ it was just a rough idea.  i can still see deford from your map. XD but you know what its suppose to be now.

Underwater diving would be quite amazing on the 3DS :-D


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's an idea, we know there will almost certainly be a fan translation ready soon after the rom is dumped.
Why not start translating strings of text found in videos and screenshots now? Have the original and translated strings on handy, ready to inject.

On the subject of the game itself, the first gym leader using poison types is interesting indeed, poison types are weak to ground and psychic type moves, but these usually aren't readily available so early in the game.


----------



## benno300 (Apr 16, 2012)

For me the possibility of going to hoenn i still there, the new starting city is inderneath the city with an airport and ond the map I don't see an place where this city is supposed to be and as I have said before its very similar to ciadog city in hoenn and maybe after defeating the first gym next to the mountain on the west  side of unova you'll fly to hoenn?


----------



## newmysteriesbest (Apr 16, 2012)

Well....People listen to my point(My ensglish is not 100% good).For about a year or two we have been compaining about the ruby and saphrire remakes(Me too).Well,I think that all of those complaints have arrived in Japan as time passes and the pokemon fabric have heard what we want.Maybe it is time to create it...Maybe not ruby and saphire remakes but the hoenn region in pokemon BW2!!!I saw 2 screenshots that really look like on of the Hoenn region towns(Especially one of them really looks the same).So I believe they not we want the Hoenn region back and I think they will create it...The only thing that breaks my heart is that the games then(Ruby and Saphire) were perfect and if they create new ones maybe they will scr*w it up.But i think they will make us happy.I don't know how the Unova Region will connect with the Hoenn region(If they create it)...We will learn soon.If BW2 consists only of the Unova Region then this is bad...Really bad(even if 2 or 3 more new cities will be created...We will see soon!!!


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 16, 2012)

Since Unova is far from any other present region, the most logical way to link the two regions is by air.

Unless Fukiyose Airport now ferries passengers instead of just cargo/a new airport is built after 2 years - I don't really see it happening.

Besides, separate RS remakes can have more content and more $$ for GF.

EDIT: Well, BW itself was already 256MB. Is there even enough space to squeeze in Hoenn? Seems like this sequel will exceed the current one.


----------



## newmysteriesbest (Apr 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Since Unova is far from any other present region, the most logical way to link the two regions is by air.
> 
> Unless Fukiyose Airport now ferries passengers instead of just cargo/a new airport is built after 2 years - I don't really see it happening.
> 
> ...


If u look at the unova map for bw2 east of the entralink u will see an airppane near a cave.Have a look at it


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 16, 2012)

newmysteriesbest said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Since Unova is far from any other present region, the most logical way to link the two regions is by air.
> ...


Why yes. I spotted it.

An airbase near ICE.

http://bmgf.bulbagar...2-unova-130728/

According to here,

Unova 2 years later just has ice over the east. That area isn't frozen.
Well, I over-exaggerated I guess.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm actually laughing at the fact that some people here believe that this game will feature the hoenn region.


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I'm actually laughing at the fact that some people here believe that this game will feature the hoenn region.


I've  seen a lot of people thinking like that. I really dont know why B&W2 would have Hoen region. 

Who will be the champion? The guy/girl from the first game?


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 16, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually laughing at the fact that some people here believe that this game will feature the hoenn region.
> ...


Steven?

If this were a 3DS title with 2-4 GB capacity, then I'd assume Hoenn might be added. But still, making them separate = ¥¥


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I'm actually laughing at the fact that some people here believe that this game will feature the hoenn region.


If a pokemon game can have a proper storyline and get a sequel, a.n.y.t.h.i.n.g is possible


----------



## .Darky (Apr 16, 2012)

Seriously, guys...Hoenn? It's like I'm really on /vp/.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually laughing at the fact that some people here believe that this game will feature the hoenn region.
> ...


.... Yeah... no. You're gonna have to wait for the remake, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


Why you go and pop my bubble.
And i've run out of soap too


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 16, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I like popping bubbles to clueless optimistics. XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 16, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...


Well i'll blow my hoenn bubbles in the next playground then.
At least im getting some sort of hoenn game soon. remake or b&w 2


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 17, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > gamefan5 said:
> ...



If I remember in the first game we defeated the champion and became champion. So if this a sequel would make sense that the trainer from the first game be the champion.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> If I remember in the first game we defeated the champion and became champion. So if this a sequel would make sense that the trainer from the first game be the champion.


Not quite. The player doesn't beat the champion, N does.
The player only beats the elite 4.


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember in the first game we defeated the champion and became champion. So if this a sequel would make sense that the trainer from the first game be the champion.
> ...



After the events on the league you go again and defeat him.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


Not technically part of the canon story.
that's just something you can do something after, like every game.


----------



## MakiManPR (Apr 17, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



So basically you're saying that in every Pokemon game beating the Elite 4 and the champion and become the champion is not part of the canon?


First Pokemon games doesn't have any. canon. This is a very first sequel to a Pokemon game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


NO
I said in black and white you dont become champion. 
We are talking about black and white not every other game.
Try reading what I type before you argue


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't tell, is that a new area? Have they confirmed whether the game will feature a whole new region?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 17, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> I can't tell, is that a new area? Have they confirmed whether the game will feature a whole new region?








Thats the updated region so far.

http://www.serebii.net/black2white2/unova.shtml


----------

